

Google Cloud Platform Live - dudus
https://cloud.google.com/events/google-cloud-platform-live/

======
turing
Some of the key take-aways: -30-85% price cuts for Compute Engine, App Engine,
Cloud Storage, and BigQuery

-new DevOps tools

-launching Cloud DNS service

-launching BigQuery streaming service

-launching Managed Virtual Machines for App Engine

A more detailed write-up with some of the notable announcements from the
keynotes:

[http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/25/googles-cloud-platform-
goes...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/25/googles-cloud-platform-goes-on-the-
offensive/)

~~~
alooPotato
Anyone have a reference to how much the appengine pricing reductions are?

~~~
crb
[https://developers.google.com/appengine/pricing](https://developers.google.com/appengine/pricing)

~~~
alooPotato
Sorry meant in comparison to the old price.

------
christiangenco
Whoa, since when are Chrome User Profiles[1] a thing? It's like having
multiple incognito sessions.

1\.
[https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2364824?hl=en](https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/2364824?hl=en)

~~~
jamesaguilar
It's been a thing for a _long_ time. My wife and I have been using them for at
least two years, IIRC.

~~~
icco
I've been using them since August 2011 at the very least. They were suggested
to me when I started my job as a way to keep my work and personal accounts
separate.

------
mattchen
I guess the online cloud computing space is getting more and more competitive.
Has anyone used digital ocean before?
[https://www.digitalocean.com](https://www.digitalocean.com)

------
curiousDog
I hope they do something about their support. It is abysmal to say the least.

~~~
dewitt
Hi curiousDog, if you're paying for one of our support packages
([https://cloud.google.com/support/](https://cloud.google.com/support/)) and
you're not happy, I'd be interested to hear about what's not working for you.
You can email me at dewitt at google.

(If the free support isn't working, I'd still be interested, but also would
likely recommend you consider signing up for a Silver or Gold package if
you're building a business on GCP. Thanks!)

------
dudus
This is starting in a few minutes now.

------
zafirk
live now!

